# Slabs at Tappan 3/6



## fishin109 (Mar 30, 2010)

Fished tappan for about two hours on 3/6. Kept 15 crappie. First few kept were around 10.5 inches, all the rest were nice slab crappie. All cought with minnow and bobber. Caught tight to a tree in 12 feet water. Fished minnow about 4 feet deep. Water temp was 42.5 and it was cool and rainy but was a great time for the first time fishing this year.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

fishin109 said:


> Fished tappan for about two hours on 3/6. Kept 15 crappie. First few kept were around 10.5 inches, all the rest were nice slab crappie. All cought with minnow and bobber. Caught tight to a tree in 12 feet water. Fished minnow about 4 feet deep. Water temp was 42.5 and it was cool and rainy but was a great time for the first time fishing this year.


Thanks for the update! Good job, lots better than me sitting at home!


----------



## Tankgod3 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update! Just finished up my boat project. As soon as I get my motor back from the Beavers I'm ready to go! Mostly fish Atwood and Leesville. Gonna hit Tappan more this year.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Always fun to catch fish this early. Good job on the crappie.


----------

